# what are meds?



## letsdosomethngaboutit (Jun 27, 2003)

Please tell what are these meds everyone keeps talking about?!


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Meds is just short for medication which could apply to any drugs, but I most often use it when I'm taking about prescription drugs, otherwise I usually say OTC meds--that stands for Over The Counter medication. Take care.


----------

